# Water lilly Seeds.



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been looking on the net about how to grow them. My mum's moving this weekend and I was looking at her pond for the last time. I noticed some round things in around the lillies, I fished one up and looked at it, it appeared to be a seed pod. I took this pod and took it home, I opened it up and found several seeds inside. 

So has anyone tried to grow therese? I can't find any info on propagating it. I am going to try some in one of the tanks. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Water lilly usualy propogate with new sprout tentacles. I have never heard of any water lilly seeds before. I've succesfully grown water lilly by pulling some of the roots (bud) and dump it in to another pond. Each year, the water lilly would multiply with multiple buds under the water. I've seen flower as well, but have never seen seeds before.
Lotus, on the other hand (they look exactly like water lilly to me), does have seeds. I wonder if it may been lotus. Although I have to admit, there are many many water lilly out there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

The seed pods curl up and go right underwater.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

They're starting to sprout!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats awesome Sunstar! <3


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

here's a pic of that.










It is taking a while and there are three seedlings. The start with a tendral and grow leaves.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I took the little waterlilly and transplanted it into a pot with some well washed rockwool and some gravel. I added a fert stick in the pot and a suction cup so I can sucker it to the tank side near the light. I hope it grows well in my main tank.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Only one survived. leaf is about the size of a dime


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh look sunstar! How neat! Grats on the little plantlet!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I just need a tiny mini frog on it.


----------

